# Might I have FMS as well as CFS?



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

I'm wondering if I might have Fibromyalgia as well as CFS? I'm in my third relapse of CFS and am gradually experiencing things which I'm wondering if they are Fibromyalgia. Can you guys offer some insights?I'm getting sore points that feel achey, bruised and burnt which last for different lengths of time, maybe 2 days or 2 weeks, some of them are consistent with the specific pain points I've seen on fibro info, but I don't have '11 out of 18' points. I ache all over, worse in the mornings. I am stiff, worse in the mornings, and my fatigue is worse in the mornings. Dry eyes, nasal congestion (which is thought to be down to sinusitis but now I'm wondering), hypoglycemia. I mention these symptoms in particular because they don't seem to be covered by a CFS diagnosis. I'm sure I do have CFS (on and off for the past 11 years) and am happy with that diagnosis which explains the majority of my symptoms, but lately the above symptoms have been present too. What do you think? I'm going to have to talk to my doctor about this.Yours in confusion,------------------susanIBS D/C type & M.E/CFS


----------



## Nina M (Feb 10, 2001)

Well some people think yes, I really don't know myself, but I usually just see them as well like I said before "two sides of the same coin". If you can access from the following copy, one opinion says yes you can have both. I haven't read all of this site, see there is a bit of bible prophecy stuff on it, don't know how you feel about that (I'm Buddhist myself) but well passing it on for what it's worth. We do have some good testing labs here in Australia, that provide interesting profiles on the state of ones liver/gut functioning etc. Blood & urine tests that turn up info different from the "standard" tests. Quite a number of people have got recovery after a parasite or infection was identified and treated. But not in all cases, sometimes the tests show that everything is out of whack but no definite infection found, but suggestions to remedy the imbalances found are offered. They have similar labs in U.K. & U.S.A. but ones does have to pay for them. Though with the appallingly low Australian dollar folks from the other countries often find it worthwhile to get their testing down here, ends up cheaper for them.


----------



## Nina M (Feb 10, 2001)

Wanderingstar you sound just about where I was at 2 years ago, particularly that morning stuff. I actually did have a sinus infection 'coagulase negative staphylococci', not picked up in standard tests ordered by medico's. Swab test at one of the labs I'm referring to above identified it. Sinus problems at least cleared up. (Also found H.Pylori in stomach, biopsy confirmed, again all gone now). Right now nearly all of my aches & tiredness are gone, my last remaining problem is some sort of spasms going through the muscles, think it's a neuro-toxin coming from the gut for reasons still not clearly identified. When the day comes that I 'finally get that', all my problems will be behind me.


----------



## starcatcher (Apr 1, 2000)

Ck this out.....May answer lots of your questions!! http://www.sover.net/~devstar/


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I think I may have myofacial pain (as described in your link...thanks). I have sciatica-like pain, pelvic pain (possibly entrapped nerve), an irritable bowel (but not as much as before, when I also had H. Pylori), shoulder tingling, nerve pain in various additional places, and some other stuff. I have one, maybe, two major symptom sets per day; the sets of symptoms change/rotate every few days. The weather really affects the sciatica. Today I'm feeling better because I "only" have a goofed-up colon - so the other areas are fairly quiet.







Guess I'll ask the new neurologist next month.Does anyone here have MPS? ws - Did you find out yet if you have FMS?[This message has been edited by HipJan (edited 07-10-2001).]


----------



## ilovehockey (May 30, 2001)

Have you had a rheumatologist perform the tender-point test? The reason I ask is that I tried to do my own test when I first started having symptoms, and I didn't have 11 out 18. However, when I saw a rheumatologist and he performed the test, I had more than 11 - I guess I wasn't pressing in the right spots.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

no, I haven't had that done. from what I've read, I sound more like someone who has trigger points (myofascial) of pain rather than tender spots.


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

wanderingstar, i think you could very well have both. sometimes i wonder if they're not practically the same thing. i wouldn't have been completely surprised if i was told i had CFS, but instead, i was told i had FMS. my primary symptom is fatigue. not too much pain here, thank goodness.hipjan, you sound somewhat like me. i get myofacial pain, which i always blamed on bad sinuses before, but it's pretty uncomfortable when i press on my cheeks when my sinuses seem clear. and when i have a little sinus congestion like now, owweee! i also have TMJ, possible endometriosis/bad menstrual cramps, IBS-D...things not uncommon in FMS people. I have a few spots that bother me now and then...like a toe that will pop up as being uncomfortable now and then. i get shoulder pain a lot, but it's weird how it can come and go. it's partially occupational, i think, but sometimes i use that shoulder and ouch there's a stab of pain! when it hasn't been really bugging me lately.one of the articles i got when i was told i had FM says some people only react to some of the trigger points, like less than 18, but they should be treated as if they have fibro anyhow. bad tender points for me are the shoulders and the spots on the back of your neck. i was surprised that a spot right under my collarbone was tender. the left side much more so than the right!


----------

